

Why would any one attend something like this? - option_greek
https://www.microsoft.com/india/events/win8appfest/

======
option_greek
Not being snarky but I'm trying to understand the reasons developers attend
events like this.

~~~
hiphopopotamus
Windows is the most popular desktop OS. People can make money by writing apps
for it, non?

